# Supplies??



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Where have you guys found to be the best resource for low voltage supplies like new construction wall plates, conduit, etc? Thanks.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

chris0228 said:


> Where have you guys found to be the best resource for low voltage supplies like new construction wall plates, conduit, etc? Thanks.


Monoprice


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

Monoprice has incredible prices! I bought a 6 speaker banana plug plate at the local Home Depot. It was 30 bucks. I found the exact same thing on monoprice for $5 I think.


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

Monoprice, but make a big list of everything you need before you purchase. Their cheapest shipping option is ~$7 so don't double the price of something forgotten by having to pay for shipping twice!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

When you order from Monoprice... Check out the overnight shipping price. Fo r me it is cheaper than the normal shipping price but it defaults to the normal shipping rate. It can save you a few bucks plus get it quicker.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

For conduit, if you have a Menards in your area, I have found them to be the least expensive.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Monoprice definitely. Though I would read up on what you want to get from them in the reviews and such. I've gotten a few keystone wallplates and keystones and some are tighter than others, or can't be placed next to other certain keystones. For example, I had an SPDIF that was super tight, and you couldn't put and HDMI keystone next to it. No quality issues, sometimes just fitment.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Home Depot or Lowes should have all kinds of stuff.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I get the more specialized items from Monoprice and the generic larger stuff from the local building supply places. It's easier to return items to a local store and, sometimes, I don't know exactly what size to get things in.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

monoprice for the win, unless I need it uber fast, then it's home depot or Loewes.


----------

